# River Watch Company introduces the Tiber 200m automatic diver!



## SRBakker

(This thread approved by Mr. Ernie Romers)

Hello folks,

Welcome, and thank you for your interest in my inaugural offering, the River Watch Company Tiber 200m dual crown dive watch!



My name is Scott Bakker, and I own and operate River Watch Company, a new Canadian brand based in British Columbia. My goal is to provide high quality timepieces combining classic styling and modern, highly reliable technology, all at a reasonable cost. (I have to admit, I'm also having a heck of a lot of fun with this.)

The Tiber comes from a personal search for what I hoped to be the perfect dual crown diver. I wanted something classic, but reliable; something beautiful, but functional; something inexpensive, but high quality. I looked at a lot of different watches, and ultimately never found what I wanted for what I wanted to pay. Every great vintage watch needed a lot of TLC, and most of the super compressor style modern watches that I really liked cost quite a lot.

Instead, I decided to make my own watch. I work full time, I have a wife and kids - you can imagine! I worked on this in wee hours of the morning, the (exhaustingly brief) moments of peace between sibling skirmishes and the occasional frontal assault, and in fits and starts of creative frenzy stimulated by caffeine and Reese's Pieces (most of these efforts had to be tossed. Do you have any idea what that chocolate and peanut butter combination does to graph paper?)

Regardless, I slowly watched it come together in bits and pieces. Obviously a lot of inspiration is drawn from diving watches of the '50s and '60s, with more modern elements evident in the color palette, the sapphire crystal, and the Miyota movement. I decided to choose a stainless etched caseback prominently featuring our new logo, as this is the inaugural design. The hands are original, but share their heritage with a variety of vintage diving watches. The dial has a subtle sunburst effect which should keep you looking, and grinning, all day. The lugs curve to accommodate the wrist, creating a comfortable wear throughout the day. I wanted a case that would be comfortable on leather or nylon, under a dress shirt or in the ocean - thus a blend of brushed and polished surfaces to reflect a variety of situations.

My goal for the Tiber is to strike a balance between classic design and vintage styling and modern functionality. I hope that you enjoy it as much as I do.

Specifications:
-Dimensions: 42mm Case (without crowns), 50mm ug to lug, thickness undetermined but goal is between 11-12mm
-316L Grade Stainless Steel Case
-Reliable Miyota (Citizen Japan) 9015 Automatic Movement
-Water Resistant to 200m
-Screwdown Signed Lower Crown
-Internal Bidirectional Rotating Bezel
-Sapphire Crystal
-Luminous Hands and Markers (C3 on the black dial, BWG9 on the white)
-22mm Sailcloth Strap with Signed 316L Stainless Buckle



Prototypes are already ordered, and stay tuned for CAD drawings and 3D renders to follow shortly. I expect samples to take 2-3 months, and I hope to go to Kickstarter after they are received. The factory doing the work was recommended by another homegrown WUS microbrand, and having seen those watches, I have every confidence that these will meet my quality expectations as well.

Samples of some alternative strap options, packaging and even (possibly!) a third color are pending, so stay tuned!

Pricing is not absolute yet, but I will be looking to have these in your hands for around $300 USD, and possibly lower for a few lucky early birds. I'll announce the launch as soon as a date is set.

Please don't hesitate to contact me! The email is [email protected], and I'm on Facebook (River Watch Company) and Instagram (@riverwatchco)! You can also feel free to PM me here.

Thanks for checking this out!
Scott


----------



## SRBakker

Here's a close up shot of the dials:


----------



## sduford

Congratulations Scott, always nice to see a fellow Canadian creating new watches! I wish you the best of luck and looking forward to seeing the renders and prototypes.


----------



## SRBakker

Thanks mate!

I can't wait to get my hands on the samples either.

Fortunately, there's a steady stream of strap and packaging samples coming in over the next two months to keep me busy.

I'm hoping to offer multiple strap options: considering nylon Nato, leather Nato, a mesh and something extra special that I'm keeping a secret (as it may or may not work out). For the rest, I'll put up the pictures as they arrive. Cheers!


----------



## SRBakker

Please feel free to offer any feedback!


----------



## hanshananigan

Best of luck!


----------



## abstract

I am in! Will the crystal be doomed or flat?


----------



## SRBakker

abstract said:


> I am in! Will the crystal be doomed or flat?


Suppose I should have mentioned that! It will be flat on this one - I'm going for the lowest possible profile while maintaining the 200m water resist. Cheers!


----------



## Uhuru Watches

Very nice! will be keeping an eye on the launch.

If you're crowdfunding it I highly recommend spending a bit of money on Facebook 'page like' advertising. You'll want a decent base of interested people before a launch. I've found it very good value.

Good luck!


----------



## SRBakker

Uhuru Watches said:


> Very nice! will be keeping an eye on the launch.
> 
> If you're crowdfunding it I highly recommend spending a bit of money on Facebook 'page like' advertising. You'll want a decent base of interested people before a launch. I've found it very good value.
> 
> Good luck!


Good advice, and thanks. I was planning to wait until I had my samples in hand before doing anything more serious.

I'll back your if you back mine! :-!


----------



## Djk949

Good luck Scott! Something tells me you won't need it 

Btw - I'm in! I don't have a dual crown in my humble collection or a sail cloth strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLKimbrough

I really like your , Dial looks very interesting Can't wait to see how you do while crowdfunding. Good luck


----------



## MEzz

looks sharp. A sailcloth strap , ala longines legend diver would likely work very well, but suspect might be a bit challenging to source.


----------



## Sav

Nice. I'm always a sucker for a dual crown piece.


----------



## SRBakker

MEzz said:


> looks sharp. A sailcloth strap , ala longines legend diver would likely work very well, but suspect might be a bit challenging to source.


Thanks all!

MEzz, the strap is sailcloth. I'm looking for alternatives only to see if I can get some stretch goals/alternatives going.


----------



## SRBakker

Samples!

(Ok, not the awesome kind, but I'm pretty excited anyway!)





I'm looking at ideas for stretch goals, hence the Nato samples. Here's a render:


----------



## cortem

The black and tan definitely looks better in person than in the render


----------



## SRBakker

cortem said:


> The black and tan definitely looks better in person than in the render


Yeah, the beige was funky in that render.


----------



## SRBakker

Some small updates. A first profile shot of the case, with the curved lugs, and an update to the white render (it is white, I promise. It's just really hard to show sunburst effect on a white render!). Subtle change to the blue as well.

As always, feel free to critique. Cheers!


----------



## Sav

Definitely a much nicer blue than the original render. I think the seconds hand should be slight longer however so it reaches the inner edge of the bezel.


----------



## sduford

I think I actually like the silver look better that the white!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

sduford said:


> I think I actually like the silver look better that the white!


Me too...and I'd go more grey than silver to make that blue pop! ;-)


----------



## pjnix

Really liking the blue and white color scheme!


----------



## SteamJ

sduford said:


> I think I actually like the silver look better that the white!


I have to agree. It's a great color scheme. It might be the nicest of the possibly options.


----------



## SRBakker

Well, it seems the gray/silver has a backing that's kind of hard to ignore!

So - I ordered one sample in gray as well (with the sunburst effect). Final color decisions will be made after the samples are in hand. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## SRBakker

Hi folks - I'm on brief hiatus this week for some vacation, but stay tuned for some CAD sneak peeks!


----------



## SRBakker

As promised, CAD updates!

Here we have a shot of the case as it currently stands.


Here's the non-screw down 2:00 crown for operating the internal bezel. Note the triple gasket to maintain water resistance.


And finally, that magic number - overall thickness of 11.30mm.


Enjoy, and thanks for checking us out!


----------



## emaja

LOVE the thinness!


----------



## Magu

Absolutely adore the silver/white look....elements of one of my grail watches the 1964 Seiko silver wave diver with internal bezel....count me in....i'd like one of these to celebrate my 50 years on this planet

Be following this with much interest

may I wish you the best of luck and good fortune with your project Scott


----------



## MercerWatch

That black and orange combo is really nice.


----------



## SRBakker

MercerWatch said:


> That black and orange combo is really nice.


Agreed, but alas, not in this run. If these do well, I'd be open to another run in different colors.


----------



## JPH

That case looks very promising in the cad pics. I like where you're going with this. Wish you luck and looking forward for more updates and eventually prototypes.. :-!


----------



## Opensider

Hi Scott and everyone,

This is my ever first post so hopefully I make no mistakes and don't annoy or upset anyone!

Congrats on a fantastic design Scott. I think it looks really good.

I'm wondering however if the crowns might look better if you make them a little more substantial (i.e. slightly wider and taller) and a little closer together? If I compare the crowns' current size and location to the crowns on watches such as the Longines Legend Diver or the IWC Aquatimer Vintage the Tiber's crowns look a little small and too far apart - to my eyes. Of course that might be your deliberate design preference - which is of course your prerogative!









Just my 2 cents worth.

Please keep up the great work - I'm really looking forward to seeing this come to fruition!

(These photos are not mine. If I've infringed the rights of anyone please let me know and I will remove them. Thanks.)


----------



## SRBakker

Funny you should mention that - my only complaint upon receiving the CAD drawings was that the crowns appeared a little on the small side for actually, you know, using.

So, we went back to the drawing board and made them a little longer and a little wider. It should preserve the reserved, elegant look I had hoped for while actually increasing their usability. 

Good eye, Opensider, and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Opensider

Yes, that's interesting that you too thought that Scott. I guess great minds (well, in my case, an average mind!) think alike! ;-)

As a matter of interest are you able to easily have the CAD drawings updated to see how the watch would look if the crowns are moved closer together? 

If you look at the photos of most classic, high quality dual-crown watches - like those I posted above - it's clear the centre of the top crown is located at approximately the 11.5 minute mark, and the centre of the lower crown is approximately at the 18.5 minute mark. For some reason these crown locations look better to my eye (and obviously to the eyes of the IWC, Longines etc designers!) than the the 10 minute marker and 20 minute marker locations currently reflected in the design drawing. It would be interesting to see the design drawing updated with this slight change so you could compare the crown position options.

Regardless of what you decide about the crowns' locations, I've a feeling - and I certainly hope - this watch is going to be a great success for you. The very best of luck with it!


----------



## SRBakker

Opensider said:


> Yes, that's interesting that you too thought that Scott. I guess great minds (well, in my case, an average mind!) think alike! ;-)
> 
> As a matter of interest are you able to easily have the CAD drawings updated to see how the watch would look if the crowns are moved closer together?
> 
> If you look at the photos of most classic, high quality dual-crown watches - like those I posted above - it's clear the centre of the top crown is located at approximately the 11.5 minute mark, and the centre of the lower crown is approximately at the 18.5 minute mark. For some reason these crown locations look better to my eye (and obviously to the eyes of the IWC, Longines etc designers!) than the the 10 minute marker and 20 minute marker locations currently reflected in the design drawing. It would be interesting to see the design drawing updated with this slight change so you could compare the crown position options.
> 
> Regardless of what you decide about the crowns' locations, I've a feeling - and I certainly hope - this watch is going to be a great success for you. The very best of luck with it!


Again, I appreciate the feedback!

The crown position is a fairly major structural decision. I set them at 2 & 4 to avoid wrist digging and provide balance. At this point they can't be changed, so we will have to await samples to see how it looks for real. (Besides, it always bothered me that they aren't at symmetrical positions on the Longines!)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Miles_Wilson

SRBakker said:


> Again, I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> The crown position is a fairly major structural decision. I set them at 2 & 4 to avoid wrist digging and provide balance. At this point they can't be changed, so we will have to await samples to see how it looks for real. (Besides, it always bothered me that they aren't at symmetrical positions on the Longines!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Might get more flack than praise for this but my compulsive nature leads the symmetrical design to be more appealing. Just a simple man's opinion though!


----------



## SRBakker

Hey folks! Sorry about the radio silence, but I was off on a little vacation. I returned home to 3D renders of the Tiber's case, so here ya go! Have a look and let me know what you think! It should give you a pretty great idea of the bezel angle as well.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## X2-Elijah

Neat, but also very.. idk. Standard?


----------



## MEzz

So far so good. Time for production samples


----------



## SRBakker

MEzz said:


> So far so good. Time for production samples


Should be here in a matter of weeks!


----------



## Anaxyrus

Looking good!


----------



## Mediocre

Nice design so far, I like where this is going


----------



## gward4

Really interested to see the silver/blue sample. Great work so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson

I've been subtly saving up for this and a phone.


----------



## gward4

As one of the previous comments mentioned, I think it would look great of the seconds hand extended to the edge of the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker

Thanks for all the comments. I'm told it should be a matter of ten days to samples... I'm excited!


----------



## Opensider

gward4 said:


> As one of the previous comments mentioned, I think it would look great of the seconds hand extended to the edge of the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also thought this, but on closer inspection of a better quality drawing, I believe the second hand does extend to the edge of the dial itself - it looks about right as drawn I think.

Scott -great to hear you'll soon have the samples! Like everyone else I'm very much looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## SRBakker

Opensider said:


> I also thought this, but on closer inspection of a better quality drawing, I believe the second hand does extend to the edge of the dial itself - it looks about right as drawn I think.
> 
> Scott -great to hear you'll soon have the samples! Like everyone else I'm very much looking forward to seeing the photos.


This is about right. The second hand is slightly longer than the minute hand and should extend to the bezel edge. It's a bit tough to see on the render though.


----------



## BombFish

I want to see it too. Need material for my instagram


----------



## SRBakker

This is kind of a fun update! I've been looking forward to it for quite a while.
One of the things we're planning is some cool Kickstarter rewards. They're certainly not finalized, but I've been playing with Nato straps, mesh straps, different packaging samples, you name it.
Well, this one is sort of my favorite. It could be offered as a separate reward or possibly a stretch goal, but here it is - the River Watch Co. leather bracelet!

These two are both black, with stainless clasps. The barrel version screws in (NOT magnetic). The lengths need tweaking and the logos need to be a bit bigger, but hey, enjoy the pictures anyway!



With my Innerspace:


And my wife's Cadence:


Cheers!
Scott


----------



## MercerWatch

I had the same idea Scott. Hope you don't mind a little friendly "imitation' when my KS campaign starts. Seems like bracelets are a better idea than wallets or some such other thing. I never wear cufflinks either, so those are out.


----------



## gward4

I've never been a big bracelet guy, but I do really like your bracelet. As far as Kickstarter goes, I would certainly be more motivated by rewards or stretch goals that upgrade the watch itself (such as straps, etc), but it would be a cool stretch goal/ add on. 

In general, I'm really impressed with how much thought you are obviously putting into the project, and I can't wait to see the dial samples and prototypes (loving the silver/blue). 

George




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz

Any new updates on the samples...


----------



## SRBakker

petalz said:


> Any new updates on the samples...


Yes, and sorry! I neglected this thread a little - I've been updating in the F71 thread however.

Unfortunately, there's been a couple week delay on the hands at the manufacturer end. However, photos are rolling in in bits and pieces, so here's a few pertinent shots for you. Keep in mind these are photos of the samples only, not production pieces, so in some cases, the quality is not up to production spec.











Enjoy!


----------



## airwaver

The finishing for both the topring and crown killed the watches, you should improve it.


----------



## SRBakker

airwaver said:


> The finishing for both the topring and crown killed the watches, you should improve it.


I'm sorry, could you clarify? You don't like the polished finish, or you think it should be finished somehow completely different?
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## petalz

Which thread are you updating more I can follow that thread as well...


----------



## BombFish

they look perfectly fine to me


----------



## Anaxyrus

+1


----------



## soopah

I like the polished bezel. Not sure what he means about the crowns. One appears to have a black insert, the other has the etched logo. I would prefer a deeper engraving on the logo'd crown, or leave blank, and I'm not sure about the other crown, can't see that well. If you mean the coin edge on the crown, what's wrong with it? You don't like the polished finish? Even if you preferred a satin or other finish, I don't think it 'kills' the watch.


----------



## SRBakker

soopah said:


> I like the polished bezel. Not sure what he means about the crowns. One appears to have a black insert, the other has the etched logo. I would prefer a deeper engraving on the logo'd crown, or leave blank, and I'm not sure about the other crown, can't see that well. If you mean the coin edge on the crown, what's wrong with it? You don't like the polished finish? Even if you preferred a satin or other finish, I don't think it 'kills' the watch.


The 2:00 crown is polished. The insert looking thingy (technical term) is just the protective plastic.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Might be (s)he prefers the crown edges to be larger, and not to have the current /\/\/\/\-style edging.. Maybe something more visibly knurled, or with larger knurls, or like _||_||_||_ or whatever else.. Who knows.


----------



## soopah

SRBakker said:


> The 2:00 crown is polished. The insert looking thingy (technical term) is just the protective plastic.


Protective plastic??? Gets me every time!


----------



## kayjf

Is this the thread where you'll be posting updates or are there others?

Speaking of... any more updates on full protos?


----------



## SRBakker

Sorry about the radio silence, but at least I'm back with big news - prototypes! Enjoy the photos, remember that they're the first photos I've taken and that protos might have a few things that need a bit of correction. In particular, I think the straps will probably change between now and production. Enjoy!


----------



## petalz

The black dial looks good. I think the hands are a tad short especially the second hands.


----------



## kayjf

petalz said:


> The black dial looks good. I think the hands are a tad short especially the second hands.


You and me both, bud. Apart from that I can't think of anything else I'd like to see changed


----------



## ryan92084

petalz said:


> The black dial looks good. I think the hands are a tad short especially the second hands.


Agreed on the hands. I really love the blue on silver


----------



## babarlo

I would prefer the blue on black. It is what I'm looking for.


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MNskito

petalz said:


> The black dial looks good. I think the hands are a tad short especially the second hands.


I was just peaking back to see if anything new as going on with this project when I noticed the hand lengths. I agree with you also. I think the hour hand would look better if it stopped just as it reached the hour markers and the second hand would be nice if it reached just to the edge of the inner bezel. On the fence about the hour hand. Could stay as is or extend to the outer edge of the hour markers.

I normally avoid resurrecting old threads, but I'm hoping SRBakker will post some more updates. An advanced warning on his KS would be nice as well. Don't want to miss the early bird pricing.


----------



## kmbas

I think the blue on silver is absolutely stunning. However, I do agree with a lot of other posters as I too think the hands are a bit too short.


----------



## toosmokeduptosee

Great watch! And for the price, it is excellent. I think the comments on the hands may be due to the proportion vs. the width of the seconds hand, which seems to be a bit wider then we may be used to. Specifically at the base of the watch. Could just be me though, and what do I know?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Hey Scott,

I just checked back to see if there was any update on the Tiber?


----------



## SteamJ

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I just checked back to see if there was any update on the Tiber?


Pardon the horrible cell phone photo but, you mean these?










I'll let Scott update more when he has the chance but he's been very busy personally with some things and he'll be launching the Kickstarter project very soon. He's lent me the prototypes for my Dallas GTG and I'm very impressed. I know a change he'll be making is to make the hands longer and wider along with enlarging the markers to match. Even without that change the internal bezel action is perfect. It's actually a bit of a ratcheting internal bezel so you can feel a very satisfying light click at every position as you turn it. The size is perfect for the watch and the dial is printed very nicely. Honestly, I can say that it really lives up to expectations and I intend to buy one when he launches it on KS.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

SteamJ said:


> Pardon the horrible cell phone photo but, you mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let Scott update more when he has the chance but he's been very busy personally with some things and he'll be launching the Kickstarter project very soon. He's lent me the prototypes for my Dallas GTG and I'm very impressed. I know a change he'll be making is to make the hands longer and wider along with enlarging the markers to match. Even without that change the internal bezel action is perfect. It's actually a bit of a ratcheting internal bezel so you can feel a very satisfying light click at every position as you turn it. The size is perfect for the watch and the dial is printed very nicely. Honestly, I can say that it really lives up to expectations and I intend to buy one when he launches it on KS.


Thanks...they sound awesome and the changes mentioned are the only tiny tweaks I would've liked to have seen, so it sounds perfect!

I can't wait, and I'll be definitely looking at owning one 

Cheers for the update SteamJ


----------



## SteamJ

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks...they sound awesome and the changes mentioned are the only tiny tweaks I would've liked to have seen, so it sounds perfect!
> 
> I can't wait, and I'll be definitely looking at owning one
> 
> Cheers for the update SteamJ


Not a problem. I do intend to take some better pictures this weekend before I have to return them so I'll post them afterwards.


----------



## CMA22inc

It would be really nice if we get a little warning on the KS so we can jump on early bird deals.


----------



## SteamJ

Some more pictures. I need to order myself a mini photo studio. Maybe this week.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Yes, you need a mini studio ;-)

Looks great. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ottski44

CMA22inc said:


> It would be really nice if we get a little warning on the KS so we can jump on early bird deals.


+1 on this. Looking forward to the KS and hope to be in line for the early bird deals as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclebrew

Ottski44 said:


> +1 on this. Looking forward to the KS and hope to be in line for the early bird deals as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Looking forward to hear about this launch on KS'er.

-Josh


----------



## JMFrost

Holy crap, right in my own back yard comes a budget friendly vintage inspired 2 crown diver? These are killer! I need to have that silver and blue guy in my collection. Immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S

As another BC local im pretty excited for this. Cant wait for updates and news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Norm S said:


> As another BC local im pretty excited for this. Cant wait for updates and news!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously you will not be disappointed. I had the prototypes for a couple of weeks and I'm excited about the finished product. The prototype was as good as most production watches I've seen from micro brands. Granted Scott lent me the watches for the GTG but I have to pay the same price as anyone else who gets in on the Kickstarter and I'll be enthusiastically in.


----------



## Norm S

SteamJ said:


> Seriously you will not be disappointed. I had the prototypes for a couple of weeks and I'm excited about the finished product. The prototype was as good as most production watches I've seen from micro brands. Granted Scott lent me the watches for the GTG but I have to pay the same price as anyone else who gets in on the Kickstarter and I'll be enthusiastically in.


There was a GTG? Or was this sadly, the GTG to wasnt meant to be and got postponed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker

Hey, thanks for the support, guys! The watches are currently with the photographers and I'm tweaking the hand moulds to include the much requested longer hands. They might also be slightly broader to pack a little more lume powder in.

Jmastinef, thanks for the support on Instagram, and SteamJ, thanks so much for the showing at the GTG! I'm hoping to come down in person in August, time permitting.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Norm S

^ i understand some what now. Probably different GTG haha. 
Either way SRBaker you should come to the next Vancouver GTG i would love to see these in person 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Norm S said:


> There was a GTG? Or was this sadly, the GTG to wasnt meant to be and got postponed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a Dallas GTG and we had almost 60 people and Scott was kind enough to lend me the prototypes. If you're interested the link to my blog is: https://watchgtg.wordpress.com/



SRBakker said:


> Hey, thanks for the support, guys! The watches are currently with the photographers and I'm tweaking the hand moulds to include the much requested longer hands. They might also be slightly broader to pack a little more lume powder in.
> 
> i am sincerely hoping to have the Kickstarter up and running by early May (fingers crossed for late April even)! I'll make sure to give plenty of warning for the earliest backer rewards too.
> 
> Jmastinef, thanks for the support on Instagram, and SteamJ, thanks so much for the showing at the GTG! I'm hoping to come down in person in August, time permitting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


I would love it if you could be there! You could be the first brand to attend in person!


----------



## EL_GEEk

I'm very much looking forward to seeing them in person


----------



## cpollysurf

i'm excited too! please let us know when they're reality


----------



## EL_GEEk

Scott have been so awesome that he lend me his protos for some shots... Here are some quick phone pics... Not the greatest, but you can see how awesome this watches are/will.


----------



## Norm S

Looks amazing. When i first saw the pics i thought the black and cream was the best. Great vintage vibe to it, similar to the LLD. But now seeing the protos the silver and blue looks stunning too. Hard choice indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Very nice shots, Marcos. I'm actually pretty excited about this piece after getting some time with it. The beauty of it, aside from how well it's made, is that I love both types of traditional super compressor cases. The other, more barrel-shaped, case is a good size for me but the round super compressors like this are usually 38mm. The Tiber solves that problem by having the style and the right size.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Norm S said:


> Looks amazing. When i first saw the pics i thought the black and cream was the best. Great vintage vibe to it, similar to the LLD. But now seeing the protos the silver and blue looks stunning too. Hard choice indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you Norm S. I had my eyes set on the black one, but the silver blue is so different and beautiful to look at. The dial has a gorgeous sunburst. 


SteamJ said:


> Very nice shots, Marcos. I'm actually pretty excited about this piece after getting some time with it. The beauty of it, aside from how well it's made, is that I love both types of traditional super compressor cases. The other, more barrel-shaped, case is a good size for me but the round super compressors like this are usually 38mm. The Tiber solves that problem by having the style and the right size.


Thank Jason. I have smallish wrists (6.5-6.75) and I like my watches right at the borderline without over doing it. The Tiber fits nicely in my wrist and I still have room.

I love super compressor style watches and I'm excited to add this one to my box. I have to say, it wears better (at least on me) than the G.Gerlach Navigator.


----------



## Norm S

for early warning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Thanks for the info SteamJ and El Geek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Here are a few more shots. The Black Tiber on an after market strap.


----------



## SRBakker

Marcos has been kind enough to share his personal phone shots while shooting for me for the KS, and his work is obviously excellent! Dan Meinhardt has also taken a series of photos and they are similarly fantastic. The KS should be launching near the end of April.


----------



## Anaxyrus

Thanks Scott, they were very beautiful subjects! 

Dan


----------



## cpollysurf

how exactly does a kickstarter work when it comes to order/purchasing? is there a long wait etc etc..


----------



## MEzz

How about a launch date? Looks really good.


----------



## SRBakker

I wish I had an exact date for you, but not quite yet. Best I can offer at present is late April or possibly early May as we get all of our photos/web site plans/mailing list etc. all set up. Cheers!


----------



## cpollysurf

the tiber or magrette's dual time? help me please... would go legend diver but i don't quite have the space for another higher end.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

cpollysurf said:


> the tiber or magrette's dual time? help me please... would go legend diver but i don't quite have the space for another higher end.


The decision is easy for me because I find a 60min bezel useful, whereas I don't travel much etc so I find a GMT bezel less useful...so Tiber it is! 

(The Magrette is beautiful though...if you pockets are deep enough, I'd get both! )


----------



## cpollysurf

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The decision is easy for me because I find a 60min bezel useful, whereas I don't travel much etc so I find a GMT bezel less useful...so Tiber it is!
> 
> (The Magrette is beautiful though...if you pockets are deep enough, I'd get both! )


just came across lew and huey acionna and lip nautic ski auto....decisions


----------



## SRBakker

cpollysurf said:


> the tiber or magrette's dual time? help me please... would go legend diver but i don't quite have the space for another higher end.


Would my vote look biased?


----------



## cpollysurf

SRBakker said:


> Would my vote look biased?


patiently waiting...


----------



## SRBakker

Photos are done (and AWESOME!) and I'm building the campaign and website. Hoping for 2-3 week for KS!


----------



## fatboyslimboy57

awesome! I really like the super compressor look. if only it wasn't 50mm lug to lug! My 6.5" wrists can't handle more than 49mm


----------



## Zundfolge

fatboyslimboy57 said:


> awesome! I really like the super compressor look. if only it wasn't 50mm lug to lug! My 6.5" wrists can't handle more than 49mm


If it helps, here is a Tiber on my 6.5" wrist. Bear in mind that wrist shots make watches look a bit bigger than they are.









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost

Great shot! As a comparison wondering how long the longines legend diver is lug to lug... That one is too big for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

JmastineF said:


> Great shot! As a comparison wondering how long the longines legend diver is lug to lug... That one is too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tiber is 50mm and the Longines is 52mm so maybe it'll fit you OK? I have a 7.25-7.5" wrist (depending on humidity) and I easily wear up to about 53mm. The Tiber fit me beautifully though I should have taken a wrist shot while I had them.


----------



## JMFrost

I'm pretty convinced it will be perfect as the Longines was only slightly too long. Thanks SteamJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz

patiently waiting...


----------



## SRBakker

Update and gratuitous photo time!

I'm building the KS campaign and a website as we speak, so be a tiny bit patient with me (I've never done either before). I'm also arranging a mailing list, so that should be ready to go ASAP.

The plan will be:
-release the website/mailing list in (hopefully) a new thread here, along with a contest!
-the website/mailing list will contain the release date on Kickstarter, along with Facebook and Instagram 
-looks like we have a stretch goal or two (but I'm not telling just yet on that one)

Now that Ernie no longer has ultimate control, anybody have any ideas about who to contact for arranging the contest/new thread?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## _BC_

Would really appreciate if you start a new thread about the mailing list & contest that you post a link in this thread. I don't monitor the subforum much, but I do subscribe to individual threads that really interest me of which this is one.

Looking forward to the campaign!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Interesting... perhaps, both...??

Edit: in one of the previous photos, it looked like a screw down crown? Also, how come no lume shots or mention of it??


----------



## Ottski44

_BC_ said:


> Would really appreciate if you start a new thread about the mailing list & contest that you post a link in this thread. I don't monitor the subforum much, but I do subscribe to individual threads that really interest me of which this is one.
> 
> Looking forward to the campaign!


+1 - that would be great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Nice pic. Looks like it was taken by a camera gnome 😉


----------



## rosborn

Haven't gone through the entire thread but I like it and may consider one. BTW, what does dual crown mean - application wise?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost

rosborn said:


> Haven't gone through the entire thread but I like it and may consider one. BTW, what does dual crown mean - application wise?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dual crown means that one crown will be used for setting time while the other will be used to rotate the inner bezel. Great design feature, and one of my personal favourites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker

_BC_ said:


> Would really appreciate if you start a new thread about the mailing list & contest that you post a link in this thread. I don't monitor the subforum much, but I do subscribe to individual threads that really interest me of which this is one.
> 
> Looking forward to the campaign!


Can do. The only reason I wanted to start a new thread would be because I'm a bit afraid a contest announcement would get lost in this thread.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Interesting... perhaps, both...??
> 
> Edit: in one of the previous photos, it looked like a screw down crown? Also, how come no lume shots or mention of it??


The 4:00 crown is screw down, the 2:00 crown is bidirectional (so no screw down). However, it has a triple gasket system similar to many internal bezel watches.

The lume is Superluminova C3 on the black dial and BGW9 on the silver. No pictures because I have to save something for Kickstarter!


----------



## MEzz

Are the watches numbered? If yes I call dibbs on a number 1 silver dial ! (Or lowest number to be the released )


----------



## Norm S

Awesome! Cant wait, hopefully a vancouver GTG will materialize and we locals can see some prototypes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

